# Buds Drying Too Fast, Smells Like Hay... Help!



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a newbie here and basically a newbie to growing. But I do my research before I attempt anything. So I'm in dire need of help that I can't Google.

This is my second harvest, but I had the same problem both times. The buds are drying extremely fast, which is odd considering the repulsively humid climate I live in.

This is what I've been doing:

First/Second time: manicured before hanging, hung single branches on string in a cardboard box with 2 out of 4 sides almost completely cut out for ventilation.

First time: went into dark closet at about 75f with no ventilation and no fan.

Second time: went into a different dark closet at about 82f with plenty of ventilation and a nice breeze from a fan

First time: bud dried in about 5 days

Second time: bud dried in 3 days

Yes, 3 days! I'm very disappointed. I walked in my house after work today to the nasty smell of hay and ran right for the closet to check. Thankfully some of my kola buds and still damp, but I want to salvage them if possible. I don't like smoking weed that smells like hay >_< 

Now, I know the first thing you're going to tell me is to put them somewhere colder (65f-75f) which is not possible for me. I live in a wretchedly hot and humid state. I pay the electric company plenty to get my house to 78f. Unfortunately, the closets don't get as cool, even if I leave the doors open.

I have a feeling the heat is what's causing the quick drying, but I would think the RH in the house would more than make up for that. I don't have a humidity gauge, but let's just says during "winter" (which is right now) it's about 85f outside and about 90% humidity. So inside, I'd guess the humidity is about 70-80%.

My questions are:

1. If it's not the heat that's causing the quick drying, what do you suppose it might be?

2. Is there a method I can use that will make the buds dry slower?

3. Does the drying time actually affect the quality of the buds? Or should I be happy they're drying fast and go straight to curing? 

4. I read somewhere to not water 2 days prior to harvesting; is this recommended? Would that explain the short drying time?

5. I have a minifridge I was planning on curing in. I haven't tested the temp yet, but I'm crossing my fingers that it will be the ideal curing temp if I adjust the air. If I can get this to the ideal drying temp, do you think brown-bag drying would be a better route?

Note: I'm going for quality here, so please refrain from posting answers that have to do with keeping my buds "heavy" or suggesting that I should be happy they're drying fast so I can smoke it sooner. This weed is for me, not for sale! And I want it to be fantastic.

Thanks in advance for your input!!


----------



## MRLD (Dec 15, 2009)

how long do you hang dry your bud for?


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

MRLD said:


> how long do you hang dry your bud for?



Well, the first time it only took 5 days to the point where it was crispy and smelled like hay. And this time, it only took 3 days to get to that point.

If you read my post, I have everything pretty detailed in there.

Thanks!


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

I'd just like to add that when I say "first time" and "second time" that I'm referring to two different harvests.

The first was cut down in April 2009. This batch was just cut down 3 days ago.


----------



## freebird37 (Dec 15, 2009)

FireCoral said:


> I'm a newbie here and basically a newbie to growing. But I do my research before I attempt anything. So I'm in dire need of help that I can't Google.
> 
> This is my second harvest, but I had the same problem both times. The buds are drying extremely fast, which is odd considering the repulsively humid climate I live in.
> 
> ...


ive noticed with my own experiance when your humidity hit's around 60% or higher you will start having a hay smell, no matter what the temp is. You already stated that your humidity is really high, maybe you should try getting a dehumidifier and dropping it to around even 40% and see what kind of result you will have. this has worked for me in the past with multiple harvests. just something else to think about. good luck


----------



## farmerDRO (Dec 15, 2009)

the smell comes from the curing process , from what i have read. im not an expert but i think that was my mistake b/c that happened to me and i swore im cutting my balls off if it happenes again . i cured for about 4 days in a big ass tulperware rubbermaid for 4 days opening up every hour but i just coulkdnt stop smokin like the weed was bad ass even tho the taste lol


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

freebird37 said:


> ive noticed with my own experiance when your humidity hit's around 60% or higher you will start having a hay smell, no matter what the temp is. You already stated that your humidity is really high, maybe you should try getting a dehumidifier and dropping it to around even 40% and see what kind of result you will have. this has worked for me in the past with multiple harvests. just something else to think about. good luck


Thanks. I'd read the only problem with humidity was chance of mold, so this idea is new to me. I will look into that!


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

farmerDRO said:


> the smell comes from the curing process , from what i have read. im not an expert but i think that was my mistake b/c that happened to me and i swore im cutting my balls off if it happenes again . i cured for about 4 days in a big ass tulperware rubbermaid for 4 days opening up every hour but i just coulkdnt stop smokin like the weed was bad ass even tho the taste lol


See, I would expect it more from the curing process since it would be locked up tight for quite some time. But I haven't even begun to cure it yet. I just cut down the plants 3 days ago. They've only been through the drying process so far. But, yeah, I know what you mean. It's frustrating. If this batch ends up tasting the same, I'd die... well, not literally.

But yes, the high is still really nice. I have White Satin ^_^ Which is precisely why I want the flavor to resemble hay a lot less! Haha!


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

I also want to add that, in this grow I didn't use any fertilizer. In my first attempt I thought that maybe I had used too much, causing the buds to fry.

Since I didn't use any fertilizer at all this time, I know I can eliminate that as a problem.


----------



## captain insaneo (Dec 15, 2009)

If you left longer stems on them they would dry slower.


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 15, 2009)

captain insaneo said:


> If you left longer stems on them they would dry slower.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind for next time


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 16, 2009)

it will smell like hay, that is why you cure it. that way more of the smell comes out if it is in a jar. you want it to be dry dry dry for a proper cure this leave it a little damp stuff is wrong. i wanna get it dry enough that stick it in the grinder and 1/4 turn busts a powder of it.


----------



## rice420 (Dec 16, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> it will smell like hay, that is why you cure it. that way more of the smell comes out if it is in a jar. you want it to be dry dry dry for a proper cure this leave it a little damp stuff is wrong. i wanna get it dry enough that stick it in the grinder and 1/4 turn busts a powder of it.


Thats wierd i dont know why ud want to get it that dry.. Smoking powder is not pleasant and harsh plus its less potent dried out that much...

But for the original poster... You want to get it to a point where the outside gets crispy.... and its good to not complete your manicure until after you have hang dried. Do a good clean job but just leave some leaves to cover and protect the trichomes. When those leaves wrap around the nug and dry then You can put them in jars and let the nug sweat to outside of the nug. At first open twice a day for 30 minutes or so to let the nug crisp up again on the outside then put it back in for it to sweat out... This process breaks down the chlorophyl and oxidizes the thc to become its most potent form 

This process is slow and tedious and you have to check on them everyday ... even twice a day at the start to check for mold or making sure it hasn't dried too much in the last few hours.. I've fucked this process up before so ive learned from experience just like yourself... Don't use a fan cause i did the same mistake and it dries out the nugs way to quick.. Thats why it only took 3 days with the fan and 5 days was just a lil too long of a time


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

rice420 said:


> Thats wierd i dont know why ud want to get it that dry.. Smoking powder is not pleasant and harsh plus its less potent dried out that much...
> 
> But for the original poster... You want to get it to a point where the outside gets crispy.... and its good to not complete your manicure until after you have hang dried. Do a good clean job but just leave some leaves to cover and protect the trichomes. When those leaves wrap around the nug and dry then You can put them in jars and let the nug sweat to outside of the nug. At first open twice a day for 30 minutes or so to let the nug crisp up again on the outside then put it back in for it to sweat out... This process breaks down the chlorophyl and oxidizes the thc to become its most potent form
> 
> This process is slow and tedious and you have to check on them everyday ... even twice a day at the start to check for mold or making sure it hasn't dried too much in the last few hours.. I've fucked this process up before so ive learned from experience just like yourself... Don't use a fan cause i did the same mistake and it dries out the nugs way to quick.. Thats why it only took 3 days with the fan and 5 days was just a lil too long of a time


Thanks for the reply. When you say to leave some of the leaves, do you mean all the leaves? Or should I cut away the fan leaves and leave the ones that poke out of the bud? Also, someone else suggested just hanging the whole plant, have you tried this and would you recommend if you have? 

Just to be safe, I will switch the fan to the low-setting. Right now it's on high, but it's not blowing directly on the buds. I'm not sure I'm comfortable turning it off completely because of the level of humidity.


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

dbo24242 said:


> it will smell like hay, that is why you cure it. that way more of the smell comes out if it is in a jar. you want it to be dry dry dry for a proper cure this leave it a little damp stuff is wrong. i wanna get it dry enough that stick it in the grinder and 1/4 turn busts a powder of it.


Well, I'm a little worried about that because, with my first harvest last April, the bud smelled like hay and I still went ahead as recommended and hoped for the best. I still have some of that bud in the jar and it still smells and tastes like hay. 

Plus, as Rice420 said, I like my bud to be a bit gooey. A little damp, but nice and spongy/springy. Mmmmmm ^_^


----------



## rice420 (Dec 16, 2009)

FireCoral said:


> Thanks for the reply. When you say to leave some of the leaves, do you mean all the leaves? Or should I cut away the fan leaves and leave the ones that poke out of the bud? Also, someone else suggested just hanging the whole plant, have you tried this and would you recommend if you have?
> 
> Just to be safe, I will switch the fan to the low-setting. Right now it's on high, but it's not blowing directly on the buds. I'm not sure I'm comfortable turning it off completely because of the level of humidity.


Ya cut the big fan leaves but leave the tiny ones a lil bit on the buds... Cut majority but leave some for protection of the bud... Also will prevent them from overdrying. If you do hang the whole plant this just buys u more time to not let them dry out. Could take easily over a week with that method of hanging but i have heard good results but havent tried

I know someone who hangs whole plant for 2 days then cuts into stems hangs for 4 of 5 more days until stem snaps.. I've fond that you can somtimes put into jars bfore stems can snap as long as you constantly open them every 12 hours to check for mold and wetness.. Rearrange them and maybe take em out for an hour if they are wet


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

Rice:

Thanks! Now that you mention it, it makes sense. I mean, I used to hang dry roses so I could keep them longer. I noticed, the more mass to the flower, the more evenly (and gracefully) it dried. I'll try that next time for sure (new round just went into bloom 2 weeks ago). I really don't care how long it takes, I just want to (eventually) get to the point where it tastes, smells, and feels like I thought it would. I did a lot of reading before picking which strain I chose. Anyhow, in the meantime, my friend supplies me with regs (yuck!) That's why I'd like to get it right soon! Haha! In other words: Thanks for the advice. If I had to figure this out on my own it would take a lot longer!


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Dec 16, 2009)

the quality will still be pretty much the same, ive done both ways and its honestly not the biggest difference in the quality of the bud. if its drying to fast it could be that your fan is maybe pointed dirrectly at the drying buds, if you put your face in front of a fan for a couple hours it would dry up too lol. thats my guess because everything else seems good. but hey.. at least you dont have budrott.. now thats a problem lol. if you pur all the weed in jars it will become humid in a day or so. im sure the ouside of the bud is crispy but the inside will still be holding moisture. and why wouldnt you water for the last two days??? it must have been dehydrated before you chopped it.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Dec 16, 2009)

leave the shit hanging until the stem snaps when you break it but its all up to the way you want your weed, if you want it soft then put them in the jars when the stem still bends, no one can tell you how you want it we can only lead you in the right direction which is put them in jars to cure


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> the quality will still be pretty much the same, ive done both ways and its honestly not the biggest difference in the quality of the bud. if its drying to fast it could be that your fan is maybe pointed dirrectly at the drying buds, if you put your face in front of a fan for a couple hours it would dry up too lol. thats my guess because everything else seems good. but hey.. at least you dont have budrott.. now thats a problem lol. if you pur all the weed in jars it will become humid in a day or so. im sure the ouside of the bud is crispy but the inside will still be holding moisture. and why wouldnt you water for the last two days??? it must have been dehydrated before you chopped it.


Thanks for the reply. No, I didn't have the fan pointed at the buds. But I did go ahead and put them in a jar last night. This morning they were nice and moist again. Which is good because my last harvest never got moist again after going into the jars. 

It still smells a bit like hay though. I guess no one has any suggestions for getting rid of that?


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

jsteezy1290 said:


> leave the shit hanging until the stem snaps when you break it but its all up to the way you want your weed, if you want it soft then put them in the jars when the stem still bends, no one can tell you how you want it we can only lead you in the right direction which is put them in jars to cure


Thanks. I had read that before and was planning on doing that, but the outside was so crispy that I couldn't imagine leaving it for longer. Thanks to the others' suggestions, I put it in jars last night. I must've caught it just in time because this morning it was moist again. My last harvest wasn't so lucky.

Anyway, all of the stems are still bendy. So I may hang a few branches back up and let them dry completely til the stems snap and then judge which I like better. At least I now know that not all of it will be overly dry, like my last attempt.


----------



## FireCoral (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the answers, everyone. I think I have this sorted for now. Except the hay smell. Anyone know how I might remedy this, or even suggest a fix for the future? One person suggested a dehumidifier, but I'd like some more options to weigh.

Thanks!


----------



## theherbalistspecialist (Dec 23, 2009)

Maybe next time try water curing a little bit of your harvest to see if you like that better


----------



## Screwed Up Texas (Dec 27, 2009)

I started a thread with an open discussion on this particular issue....we came to the conclusion that the smell will dissipate usually by not letting the buds get too dry since the bud still goes through certain metabolic processes after harvest and the moisture helps continue those processes, including the release of chlorophyl. You can remoisten buds by adding a damp paper towel to your curing jar or orange peels. But this goes without saying, make sure you don't get mold. The FAQ said it the best: Moisture is your friend and enemy.......ain't that a bitch lol


----------



## rippengbs420 (Dec 27, 2009)

as texas said and orange peel or lemon peel or whatever fruit you want will give your bud a lil hint of whatever you cure it with..just watch for that mold.. and good luck


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Dec 28, 2009)

I feel your pain FireCoral. I had this SAME EXACT PROBLEM as you did. My strain was White Widow from a very reputable club in the Bay Area. 

In my 1st grow, I thought it was the nutes also. So my 2nd grow I only fed them PH water, nothing else. And I got the same result. (except much less yield)

I was stumped like you. I was too embarrassed to GIVE it to my buddies.

But then the 3rd grow. I bought a bag of peralite, and added 1/3 of peralite to my Fox Farm Ocean. (2/3 fox farm, 1/3 peralite). I was able to actully have water run thru the pots WITHOUT over watering them.

I also was VERY serious about the curing. Bought appx 40 tall jelly jars from walmart. And I put an oz in each. 3 weeks later I actually had bud that was good, and it smelled good too.

Unfortunatly it still doesnt have that KICK that I expected from White Widow. But everyone loves it.

I still thought I hadnt done all I could do.. Until I visited a few MJ clubs in the area, and the White Widow they sold looked JUST LIKE MINE. Except it smelt like wet ass hay. So now Im guessing its the strain.

Im curious... Whats the strain in question? I read all posts, but didnt come up on the strain.

Mike


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 1, 2010)

Mikey Hustle said:


> I feel your pain FireCoral. I had this SAME EXACT PROBLEM as you did. My strain was White Widow from a very reputable club in the Bay Area.
> 
> In my 1st grow, I thought it was the nutes also. So my 2nd grow I only fed them PH water, nothing else. And I got the same result. (except much less yield)
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you're onto something there. Shortly after I posted to this the last time, someone I gave some clones to had the SAME problem. He has a different setup and has been doing this much longer than I have. So I figure his expertise should have avoided this problem, but no. After trying his, I determined it's probably just the strain and not me! Oh, and the strain in question is White Satin. So maybe it has something to do with the fact that it's a white strain since your problem was with White Widow. 

I've actually already decided a few days ago on switching soil to FF Ocean in my next grow, whenever I can get to the store and get some and was planning on picking up some perlite as well. So this is good news, maybe the plants that go in that will turn out better. I was using MG before, so that goes without saying that it could have a lot to do with the PH in the soil.


----------



## ink the world (Jan 1, 2010)

I had the same problem w/ the hay smell for a few grows. I finally have it beat.
I think one of the problems is that there are no real set times as far as drying and curing goes. Ive found through my experience bud density, temp, humidity all play a part in the process.

Heres what I now do to dry and cure.

1. At harvest I leave the buds on the main stocks, it helps protect against too quick of a dry. I do a good trim on all buds but leave a little bit of the smaller leaves.
Discard all fan leaves, save smaller trimmed leves and small buds for hash making.

2. I hang the stocks from clothes hangars in my grow room above the light. Air is moving, but there is no direct fan on the drying buds. The trimmed small buds and leaves are placed in a paper bag to dry. 

3. After 3-4 days I start paying alot of attention to the hanging buds. I'm looking for the outside of the bud to be crispy, but the inside to still have some moisture. I make sure I pull them before the entire bud gets crisp, thats where for me the key is. If you wait too long and the buds get crisp throughout, the bud dosent cure to its full potential.

4. Once the buds are at the stage I want them, I place them into plastic Ziploc containers. I leave the buds covered for 12 hours and then open it and check. If the outer part of the bud is damp at all I leave the container open for 12 hours. They then stay closed and sealed for 6-7 days with an opening and rotating of the buds every day.
After the 7 days I take a sample and go from there.


----------



## Drio (Jan 1, 2010)

Curing is absolutely essential.

Normally my weed smells like hey until 3rd week of curing. 

And if i want it to be tasty it needs months.


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 2, 2010)

Drio said:


> Curing is absolutely essential.
> 
> Normally my weed smells like hey until 3rd week of curing.
> 
> And if i want it to be tasty it needs months.


Thanks! This really reassures me. I'm 3 weeks into curing now. Maybe I'll go open them up in a few and see how they've been doing. 




ink the world said:


> I had the same problem w/ the hay smell for a few grows. I finally have it beat.
> I think one of the problems is that there are no real set times as far as drying and curing goes. Ive found through my experience bud density, temp, humidity all play a part in the process.
> 
> Heres what I now do to dry and cure.
> ...


Thanks for the info! This sounds very similar to what I was going to try next time. But I was thinking it would be faster to try 2 different methods by splitting the harvest in half instead of trying only 1 thing per harvest. So, I was thinking I would try half on hangers and half in a paper bag. Since you have experience with the paper bag method, can you tell me what to expect? All I know about it is what I read online, and we see how far that got me with reading about the hang-drying method  How well do bigger buds fare in the bag? Do you use the same dry-outside/moist-inside method of checking when it's time to cure? TIA


----------



## ink the world (Jan 3, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> Thanks! This really reassures me. I'm 3 weeks into curing now. Maybe I'll go open them up in a few and see how they've been doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont put the bigger buds in the bags usually. Ive found that the buds dry faster in the paper bags, can make the finished product a little bit harsher. I only throw the larger buds in a bag if they are taking way too long drying while they hang. That doesnt happen often, but if its humid it does happen sometimes.

Dont forget genetics also play a part. I grew out some bagseed 1 grow ago. I got 1 really high quality plant out of 20 that I grew. That plant smelled and tasted great after just 2 days of curing. No lies, was and still is great smoke. I kept that 1 plants genetics going using clones.

If you're gonna be growing out bagseed in search of finding a great strain it is possible. Like I said it took me 2 grows w/ a total of 17 females before I found the 1 strain that was high quality .


----------



## dool (Jan 3, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> I'm a newbie here and basically a newbie to growing. But I do my research before I attempt anything. So I'm in dire need of help that I can't Google.
> 
> This is my second harvest, but I had the same problem both times. The buds are drying extremely fast, which is odd considering the repulsively humid climate I live in.
> 
> ...


i use boveda moisture packs to add a little moisture to buds that have dried to fast .. they work awesome and your bud will feel perfect and smell better after only two days.


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 3, 2010)

theherbalistspecialist said:


> Maybe next time try water curing a little bit of your harvest to see if you like that better


I actually just looked this up and I'm definitely gonna try it with some of my next harvest. Thanks for the suggestion +rep



ink the world said:


> I dont put the bigger buds in the bags usually. Ive found that the buds dry faster in the paper bags, can make the finished product a little bit harsher. I only throw the larger buds in a bag if they are taking way too long drying while they hang. That doesnt happen often, but if its humid it does happen sometimes.


Cool! Thanks for the info 



dool said:


> i use boveda moisture packs to add a little moisture to buds that have dried to fast .. they work awesome and your bud will feel perfect and smell better after only two days.


Well, that's one reason I was confused about this. I live in a humid area. My humidity levels are actually too high for drying/curing and I haven't had the money to get a dehumidifier yet. So, even though I already have a ton a humidity, they were still drying within 2 days, and I couldn't figure out why. But I've come to realize that since my strain has smaller buds it will dry a little quick, and as others said, it's not written in stone about the drying times. So I'm thinking of hanging by the stalks next time instead of by the branch, and I'm going t give them a little less airflow. Also, I'm going to try this water curing method since final weight of the bud isn't important to me. Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## smokebros (Jan 3, 2010)

excellent thread great replies


----------



## Mikey Hustle (Jan 3, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> Yeah, I think you're onto something there. Shortly after I posted to this the last time, someone I gave some clones to had the SAME problem. He has a different setup and has been doing this much longer than I have. So I figure his expertise should have avoided this problem, but no. After trying his, I determined it's probably just the strain and not me! Oh, and the strain in question is White Satin. So maybe it has something to do with the fact that it's a white strain since your problem was with White Widow.
> 
> I've actually already decided a few days ago on switching soil to FF Ocean in my next grow, whenever I can get to the store and get some and was planning on picking up some perlite as well. So this is good news, maybe the plants that go in that will turn out better. *I was using MG before, so that goes without saying that it could have a lot to do with the PH in the soil.*


The grow im doing right now (GDP) really shed some light on the Miracle Grow. I transferred them from the 5" pots, to the 12' pots. But heres the kicker.

1 1/2 month old GDP in 5" pots weak root growth (they were in Miracle Grow)

3 week old GDP in 5" pots ENORMOUS root growth (they were in Fox Farm Ocean)

I know this thread isnt about soil. Just wanted to toss that in. Also both sets of plants lived in the same room. So the conditions were the same.


----------



## nugbuckets (Jan 3, 2010)

i love mason jars for the cure, usually after about seven days, they tend to start smelling delicious, opening once or twice a day for an hour or so.


----------



## FireCoral (Jan 3, 2010)

Mikey Hustle said:


> The grow im doing right now (GDP) really shed some light on the Miracle Grow. I transferred them from the 5" pots, to the 12' pots. But heres the kicker.
> 
> 1 1/2 month old GDP in 5" pots weak root growth (they were in Miracle Grow)
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I actually just bought some FFOF 2 days ago and will use it when I need to transplant. It's funny though because I did a soil test between the two and they seemed to have the same PH... weird  The NPK levels were dramatically different though.


----------



## smitty420420 (Jan 4, 2010)

hey man u gotta wait for the hay or grassy smell to go away its just the chlorophyl breakn down just jar it and sweat it i had plenty of hay bud till i realized i was rushn it patience is what growin is all about


----------



## Oldreefer (Jan 4, 2010)

My last harvest of some bagseed had the hay smell too.... I visited a local head shop and picked up some flavor drops.....makes it smell so much better....


----------



## dool (Jan 4, 2010)

FireCoral said:


> I actually just looked this up and I'm definitely gonna try it with some of my next harvest. Thanks for the suggestion +rep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it also could be the fan. becasue the fan will definetly effect the humidity


----------



## wowzerz (May 20, 2010)

You say the humidity is high outside. But you also say its 85 outside, and you are running the AC inside to keep it at 78, right? Are you sure your humidity is that high inside? AC's work just like dehumidifiers (they essentially are the same thing) and suck moisture from the air. Do you have a temp/hygrometer you can put in there? They can be bought dirt cheap.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TootsXTC (Sep 26, 2010)

i also need abit off help with some off these issues, but wud need help r mayb a walk throu lol but seriously. 

i found abunch of seeds in a bag of grass i brought, an dont no wat strain i have but only 1plant remains an she stands appox 6.3ft by a meter wide. 

i planted seeds in early march 2010 an she started 2 show signs of buddin about 2weeks ago. there is 4to5 buds per branch an its pretty bushy lol. and i an growin in a green house amung my tomato vines but have a mini heater 2 keep the heat in cuz off cold condishions.

but i got some off a friend and it was very damp like wetter than bein on plant but it seems 2b a very dary green an yea it smelled like cut grass r hay, but im lookin 2 avoid that an dont trust any1 around me 2 ask 4 help.

i have grown 5times b4 but this is my first time gettin 2 the bud stage an dont want 2 lose it r feck it up in anyway i have tried samples of the leaves an wen dried them they wer also dark green an hay tasting like my friends buds an the leaves wer dark on his bud 2 but wat im i doin wrong r how 2 avoid the hay tastin and dark green bud an leaves.

i usin water 2 feed plant an nothin more cuz i think plant food was killing my other crops but mg balls mixed in soil

plz help


----------



## TootsXTC (Sep 26, 2010)

my avatar an profile pic is my bud picture took today 26,9,2010 well yesterday its now mornin


----------



## ky|e (Sep 26, 2010)

Best info I've read so far. Was about to make my own little reply then read this and was Like Awwwwshit someone beat me to the punch... but ya.


ink the world said:


> I had the same problem w/ the hay smell for a few grows. I finally have it beat.
> I think one of the problems is that there are no real set times as far as drying and curing goes. Ive found through my experience bud density, temp, humidity all play a part in the process.
> 
> Heres what I now do to dry and cure.
> ...


----------



## TootsXTC (Sep 26, 2010)

I also live in co.down n.ire so my weather is very poor as in bloody cold but its still doin well but need help avoidin dark green bud an leaves an hay tastin. I seen a reply about leave it hangin 4longer an the smell wud change but then the chance off bud root is very high. But if I do that will my bud b that nice pale green dont wan2 do the same mistake as my friend I want it like the way u wud buy it


----------



## marcu5 (Sep 27, 2010)

well, i lucked up on my new drying technique by mistake. i've also been plagued with hay scented bud for my last 3 grows. it started when i accidentally broke my mother that was being flushed. didn't have time to trim the whole thing so i left it in the dry room for a week. the plant leaves all curled up, protecting the buds from any light. decided to check the plant out yesterday when i noticed the outer leaves were dried up. i was surprised to find these buds were way more crystallized and scented than all my previous attempts, and better than the buds from the same plant that i did have time to trim. the stems snapped easily but the buds were still very sticky and skunky. 

so yeah, natures way of curing the buds is probably the perfect method. it makes trimming quite a hassle but the after product seems to be far more enjoyable. this is my first jar that actually smells like kush, almost brings a tear to my eye


----------



## weed4l!fe (Sep 27, 2010)

If you grow in a closet and humidity is an issue...DampRid...you can get it at any local retailer in the cleaning sections. Much cheaper then a dehumidifier and they are good at removing excess moisture from a room.


----------



## ink the world (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for the rep.

This post is kind of old and my curing method has changed since....I now cure ONLY in glass jars, the plastic seems to rob some moisture....any kind of long term storage and the weed suffers from using the plastic.

Trust me on this one, use glass not plastic to cure/store your weed.


----------

